# New Firmware for Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports & Contemporary Lenses Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2016)

```
Thank you for your patronage to SIGMA products.</p>
<p>We would like to announce the availability of a new firmware update for the SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports in Canon and Nikon mount, as well as the SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary in Canon and Nikon mount. This firmware update can be installed using SIGMA Optimization Pro, the dedicated software for the SIGMA USB DOCK.</p>
<p>The latest firmware update improves the AF algorithm of SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM lenses and further enhances AF speed by optimizing HSM (Hyper Sonic Motor) drive control. It is expected to increase autofocus speed by approximately 20%, to a maximum of 50%, during normal shooting as well as when using “Speed Priority” set through SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK and applicable products listed below, please update the firmware using SIGMA Optimization Pro.</p>
<p>For customers who do not own a SIGMA USB DOCK, please contact your nearest authorized SIGMA representative for details about updating the firmware free of charge.</p>
<p><b>Applicable products</b></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Sports – Canon and Nikon mount</li>
<li>SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM | Contemporary – Canon and Nikon mount</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Benefit of this firmware update</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Improved the AF algorithm to further enhance AF speed</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/en/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Download the new firmware</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## HighLowISO (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice to get an update, but no mention of accuracy improvements or if accuracy is completely maintained with the increased speed. I have not had much time to use mine so I'm not likely to update the firmware right away. Looking forward to hearing about experiences from others on this upgrade.


----------



## sanj (Mar 17, 2016)

I have used this lens (sports) a lot by now. Focus accuracy is bang on!


----------



## Schwingi (Mar 17, 2016)

Firmware updates are always good, it shows that the developers still care and try to optimize their products! 

Thanks Sigma!


----------



## monsieur_elegante (Mar 18, 2016)

Been awaiting this update ever since it was announced earlier this year and installed it to my 150-600 C as soon as it came out. I've not had the chance to try it out extensively, but from my limited, very non-scientific testing so far, AF in normal mode does seem snappier (or it could just be psychological). More importantly, I have not noticed any discernible impact on accuracy or any adverse impact of the new firmware on the lens. 

Going to be using it more now that the weather is hopefully getting better in the Pacific Northwest and will report back if there's any noteworthy changes.


----------

